# Playground Brawl at Recess, Cleveland, OH



## HokieHWT

Fellow Heretics. 

I invite you to the western suburbs of Cleveland to play in the first annual Playground Brawl! I am running a unique format where your first 3 rounds only determine your seeding for the 2nd day, not your overall score. The champion must go 3-0 the second day to win, as the tournament is limited to 16 players. Breakfast and lunch will be provided both days, home cooked buffet style for all day enjoyment, all while having a chance to win $200 cash and a custom, professionally made bolter! 

Feel free to ask any questions you may have. 

1st Annual GW 40K Playground Brawl at Recess in North Olmsted, Ohio | recess 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1563756420600607/ 

Breakfast and Lunch sponsored by: 

https://www.newriveranalytics.com


----------

